# Pond Between Crenshaw and Preston in Pasadena



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

I just got an Enforcer Super G last weekend at an estate sale. Something for the grandson and I to play with. It was almost complete. I ordered the parts to finish it so soon I'll be on the water. I saw a couple of post on here about where to run the boats in Pasadena. I saw one for the pond behind the Post Office on Spencer and the other off the the Beltway between Preston and Crenshaw. I'm real interested in the Preston/Credshaw pond because it's next to my neighborhood. Has anyone one run there lately? 

And has anyone run in the pond in the Burke Crenshaw Park? 

Thanks .


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

bjmillet said:


> I just got an Enforcer Super G last weekend at an estate sale. Something for the grandson and I to play with. It was almost complete. I ordered the parts to finish it so soon I'll be on the water. I saw a couple of post on here about where to run the boats in Pasadena. I saw one for the pond behind the Post Office on Spencer and the other off the the Beltway between Preston and Crenshaw. I'm real interested in the Preston/Credshaw pond because it's next to my neighborhood. Has anyone one run there lately?
> 
> And has anyone run in the pond in the Burke Crenshaw Park?
> 
> Thanks .


The Preston/Crenshaw pond is in my backyard.
Ran my boat in there before I sold it.
Used to be a gent that ran his gas boats there, but haven't seen him lately.
You can park right in back of the clinic where the outfall is.
Not sure you'd be welcome at the park.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

There are rainbow trout fishermen that use one of those ponds as it is stocked in the wintertime.


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Evening...*

I looked up your Enforcer g boat, Looks awesome! I too live down the road from the pond, Graet fishing at times, not sure if you need deep water to run or not, I dont see many people at all fishing there, and yes you could park behind the clinic or, theres a church on the beltway 8 feeder that has plenty of parking and the deep water runs behind it from left to right into the wide area, The other 1/2 of the pond has shallow areas and deep pockets.

Please let us know if and when you run it or not, I would love to bring my son to watch, Thanks Catfishingharry


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

CatfishingHarry said:


> I looked up your Enforcer g boat, Looks awesome! I too live down the road from the pond, Graet fishing at times, not sure if you need deep water to run or not, I dont see many people at all fishing there, and yes you could park behind the clinic or, theres a church on the beltway 8 feeder that has plenty of parking and the deep water runs behind it from left to right into the wide area, The other 1/2 of the pond has shallow areas and deep pockets.
> 
> Please let us know if and when you run it or not, I would love to bring my son to watch, Thanks Catfishingharry


 Cool thanks for the advice. God willing we'll head out tomorrow.


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Pretty Day!!*

Turning out to be a beautiful morning, Do you plan on trying your boat before the TEXANS GAME???


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

fishingcacher said:


> There are rainbow trout fishermen that use one of those ponds as it is stocked in the wintertime.


Not that pond, it's a detention pond.


----------



## Birdkiller (Dec 23, 2014)

How did it go? Have any videos? I also live close to Crenshaw park.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

It ran great the first three times in the pond between Crenshaw and Preston. We took it out to the pond behind the Post Office on Spencer it ran great till we hit something. Tore the prop up. Had to order a new prop and get a balancer. I'll post some pics and videos soon. Soon as I figure out the video posting.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Running through some chop


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

My wife finally got through to the Park Department in Pasadena. No motorboats be it gas or electric powered can run on the Burke Crenshaw Park pond.

Looks like I'm stuck with the retention ponds


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Let me know when you want to meet up sometime. I have a arsenal of boats..Fast Electric and Nitro. That was me that used to run the boats at Crenshaw and Preston and behind the post office. Still have them and its been a while. That said with my fishing season starting , i might be stressed for time..


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

A little FYI for you guys who utilize the ponds for RC boating.
I went round and round with PPD back in 09 as they kept showing up to the ponds behind the post office because some jerk over in the trailer park thought he owned the place and kept calling the law on people for using it .
The PPD came out and asked me to leave two times . The first time they simply told me i wasn't supposed to be out there yada yada yada. Its not safe...yada yada..we've had stabbings and rapes yada yada yada...Its for your own safety you know ?Pffff..
Anyway, i told them i could take care of myself just fine and i didn't need their protection and then they insisted i leave and that charges would be pressed if i came back...HA ! So needless to say i was back a few days later running my RC boats when the trailer park maintenance man came walking 300 yards down to where i was at to tell me i wasn't supposed to be there. 
I told him ( you mean you walked ALL the way down here to tell me that ?) He got cocky and said it was private property yada yada yada and i just laughed and told him to mind his own business and that i wasn't going anywhere.....20 minutes goes by and here comes the goon squad telling me i had to leave again or charges would be filed AND that the man said i had threatened him. I told the cops i knew for a fact is was county property and that they didnt have any jurisdiction to come out here telling people to get off the property when its public land . Of course that wasnt going to well and a couple more cop cars show up and i leave.
Next day i contacted the HCFCD and spoke to the Senior property manager and he couldnt believe what he was hearing.

#1 No motorized vehicles DOES NOT mean rc boats. The law is in reference to Automobiles, Dirt bikes, 4 wheelers etc...Manned motorized vehicles...not RC toys. He made this very clear as i explained to him the RC boats ran on nitro.
#2 The land is there for your use. 
#3 The PPD has no jurisdiction over these bodies of water. They will tell you whatever to get you to comply but they are simply being dishonest if they ask you to leave and tell you you're not supposed to be on the property.

Anyway, long story short i got the officers names who were harassing and threatening to violate my civil liberties at the pond and contacted their sergeant who to no surprise continued the lie on the phone in their defense that the property was private and nobody was supposed to be back there so i asked for a meeting with him and the young gestapo who kept up with the harassment so they set up a meeting with me.
I went in, argued with them for about 15 minutes about the ponds scattered across Pasadena and i let them continue to feel like they had the upper hand and keep up with the lies upon lies and then i laid whats in the picture down in front of them. ...the look on their faces was PRICELESS ! 
I stood up and told little gestapo and his lying *** gatekeeper if they ever come out there violating my civil liberties again i would file a lawsuit against the PD. I mailed a copy of the letter to the chief as well. Haven't been bothered sense ! 
Moral of the story, if any of you guys get harassed...you now know the truth about the ponds...they are yours !


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ I like your style.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

*Crash and sunk on the Pond*

We were running our two Impulse 31's and miss judged the distance between them one t-boned the other. The boat impacted had it's top deck separated and the side smashed. The boat that hit the other has a hole in the front on the keel. The one with the hole we ran back to shore but the other sank with just the tip of the bow showing. We tried to rescue on but could get our rescue boat to stay hooked to it. We had to go across the street to academy to get a blow up boat and get it.

I took the to Mercedes and he's going to fix them and paint one red and one yellow.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey, that's my backyard!


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

When I get my boats back we'll have to run them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

I ran my RC duck decoy out at preston and never got harassed.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

svo said:


> I ran my RC duck decoy out at preston and never got harassed.


They thought it was real!!!


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

bjmillet said:


> They thought it was real!!!


Yes they do. I had one guy trying to feed it cereal once.


----------

